# S-Works Designation



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I just bought a second-hand S-works Tri-cross carbon. I love it so far. But I was wondering what is the significance of the "S-Works" designation. I didn't see anything about it on S's website, other than the obvious fact that it's designated on the higher-end bikes. Thanks


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations on the new bike! You should put up some photos. 

The carbon used on S-Works frames is typically higher grade, 11r vs. 10r. The S-Works frames also are the first production bikes to receive any approved technology advancements that the big "S" comes up with. In addition to higher grade carbon the S-Works bikes typically have a more expensive parts package than the Pro or expert level bikes. 

For example the S-Works Tarmac SL3 was the first frame to receive the internal ribs that improve frame stiffness.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

I don't think you will get an "official" response out of either company but S-Works signifies a special high tech engineering and development facility. It is not politically correct to correlate the two companies, and the English version of the Wiki no longer mentions the origin of the name but here are a few references that still tell a "non PC" story in a different language:
http://eu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Specialized
http://en.wikilingue.com/es/Specialized
http://mombat.org/1991_Stumpjumper_SWorks.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_Works


----------



## E-Man (Nov 30, 2008)

cobrapatrol said:


> It is not politically correct to correlate the two companies


What? S-Works is Specialized. They are not separate companies or entities. As was noted above, the S-Works moniker is what Specialized brands their highest-end frames and bikes.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Every high tech company has some form of _skunk-works _group pressing forward their particular leading edge tech…Specialized was “innovative” in a sense marketing their s-works efforts :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

E-Man said:


> What? S-Works is Specialized. They are not separate companies or entities. As was noted above, the S-Works moniker is what Specialized brands their highest-end frames and bikes.


Exactly. cobrapatrol may want to check out the picture of the Tarmac S-Works SL3 on Spec's website. An _S-Works _decal on the downtube and _Specialized_ written across the TT.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Exactly. cobrapatrol may want to check out the picture of the Tarmac S-Works SL3 on Spec's website. An _S-Works _decal on the downtube and _Specialized_ written across the TT.


I think you misunderstood me. Agreed, S-Works is the name Specialized uses for their high tech development department. I didn't mean to imply that Specialized was in any way divorced from the S-Works. But "skunk works" is not a generic term. It refers to, and is copyrighted by, the Advanced Development Programs portion of Lockheed Martin Aerospace. The history of the Skunk Works is specific to them. That the name skunk works gets used to describe any high tech or rapid prototyping type of operation is complementary of the original.

Specialized was clever and devised a title "S-Works" that connotes the skunk works way of high tech development, working in the "S" without copyright infringement.

Anyway, I ride a 2010 S-Works Roubaix SL2, great bike!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cobrapatrol said:


> I think you misunderstood me.


That may be, but...



cobrapatrol said:


> It is not politically correct to correlate the two companies.


...was what I was responding to.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

cobrapatrol said:


> I think you misunderstood me. Agreed, S-Works is the name Specialized uses for their high tech development department. I didn't mean to imply that Specialized was in any way divorced from the S-Works. But "skunk works" is not a generic term. It refers to, and is copyrighted by, the Advanced Development Programs portion of Lockheed Martin Aerospace. The history of the Skunk Works is specific to them. That the name skunk works gets used to describe any high tech or rapid prototyping type of operation is complementary of the original.
> 
> Specialized was clever and devised a title "S-Works" that connotes the skunk works way of high tech development, working in the "S" without copyright infringement.
> 
> Anyway, I ride a 2010 S-Works Roubaix SL2, great bike!


Check out the new Roubaix SL3 when you get the chance-- very impressive.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

well said Don!


----------

